# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kushtuar ty...!

## studente22

Mendoja se sbesoja me tek enderrat.Se skishte me kuptim te futesha ne boten e tyre perderisa smund ti sillja ne boten reale.Por sot ne thellesi te shpirtit kuptoj se sa shume qenkam gabuar.Si mund te sillja ne realitet enderrat e mia kur tashme po e jetoja nje enderr te bukur ne krahun tend?Kur jeta me kishte falur cdo gje qe kisha enderruar, dhe kjo vetem me ardhjen tend?
Diten e pare qe te takova, lusja zotin qe krahet e tu te mos lodheshin ne perqafim.Ndihesha kaq e sigurt brenda tyre, kaq embelsisht.
Ti ishe gjeja me reale qe kisha perjetuar ne jeten time.Ishe gjeja me e prekshme nga e gjitha ajo enderr qe po jetoja dhe me zemer ndieja se ishe e para gje qe ne te vertet me perkisje mua.Dhe ti ishe i gjithi aty duke  me veshtruar me shume embelsi.
Te te them nje sekret shpirti im?
E vetmja gje qe mund te me merzisi mua do jete mosprania jote ne jeten time.Do merzitem nese nuk e ndiej ngrohtesine  e brendesise se perqafimit tend.
Do te ndihem e lumtur vetem nese do te ndiej embelsine e prezences tende, nese ndiej qofte dhe vetem egzistencen e shpirtit tend ne jeten time.
Nese te ndiej prane bota per mua do marri te tjera ngjyra, te tjera dimesione.
Me reale me me shume ngjyra sepse ti kete efekt ke ne shpirtin tim, efektin rigjallerues.Qekur  ke ardhur ne jeten time une nuk fle dhe nuk zgjohem si me pare.
Sepse tani te kam ty qe i ke dhene forme endrres qe kisha nje jete qe e doja prane.
Te lutem mos harro se asnjehere  zemra ime nuk do lodhet se pershkruari kilometrat qe vetem  momentalisht na ndajne.
Ne cdo moment qe me do prane, vetem me mendo dhe te premtoj qe sa te mbyllesh syte do jem aty!

----------


## bebushja

kushtuar ty................... 

Ben cte doje tani era 
Me fytyren tende - re. 
Here e le ta djege rrufeja, 
Here ylberin cel atje.

----------


## gjashtlisat

> Mendoja se sbesoja me tek enderrat.Se skishte me kuptim te futesha ne boten e tyre perderisa smund ti sillja ne boten reale.Por sot ne thellesi te shpirtit kuptoj se sa shume qenkam gabuar.Si mund te sillja ne realitet enderrat e mia kur tashme po e jetoja nje enderr te bukur ne krahun tend?Kur jeta me kishte falur cdo gje qe kisha enderruar, dhe kjo vetem me ardhjen tend?
> Diten e pare qe te takova, lusja zotin qe krahet e tu te mos lodheshin ne perqafim.Ndihesha kaq e sigurt brenda tyre, kaq embelsisht.
> Ti ishe gjeja me reale qe kisha perjetuar ne jeten time.Ishe gjeja me e prekshme nga e gjitha ajo enderr qe po jetoja dhe me zemer ndieja se ishe e para gje qe ne te vertet me perkisje mua.Dhe ti ishe i gjithi aty duke  me veshtruar me shume embelsi.
> Te te them nje sekret shpirti im?
> E vetmja gje qe mund te me merzisi mua do jete mosprania jote ne jeten time.Do merzitem nese nuk e ndiej ngrohtesine  e brendesise se perqafimit tend.
> Do te ndihem e lumtur vetem nese do te ndiej embelsine e prezences tende, nese ndiej qofte dhe vetem egzistencen e shpirtit tend ne jeten time.
> Nese te ndiej prane bota per mua do marri te tjera ngjyra, te tjera dimesione.
> Me reale me me shume ngjyra sepse ti kete efekt ke ne shpirtin tim, efektin rigjallerues.*Qekur  ke ardhur ne jeten time une nuk fle dhe nuk zgjohem si me pare.
> Sepse tani te kam ty qe i ke dhene forme endrres qe kisha nje jete qe e doja prane.
> Te lutem mos harro se asnjehere  zemra ime nuk do lodhet se pershkruari kilometrat qe vetem  momentalisht na ndajne.*Ne cdo moment qe me do prane, vetem me mendo dhe te premtoj qe sa te mbyllesh syte do jem aty!


bukur studente !
Me pershrkroi te rrenqethura pershkrimi jot dashurise se paster!

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

> Mendoja se sbesoja me tek enderrat.Se skishte me kuptim te futesha ne boten e tyre perderisa smund ti sillja ne boten reale.Por sot ne thellesi te shpirtit kuptoj se sa shume qenkam gabuar.Si mund te sillja ne realitet enderrat e mia kur tashme po e jetoja nje enderr te bukur ne krahun tend?Kur jeta me kishte falur cdo gje qe kisha enderruar, dhe kjo vetem me ardhjen tend?
> Diten e pare qe te takova, lusja zotin qe krahet e tu te mos lodheshin ne perqafim.Ndihesha kaq e sigurt brenda tyre, kaq embelsisht.
> Ti ishe gjeja me reale qe kisha perjetuar ne jeten time.Ishe gjeja me e prekshme nga e gjitha ajo enderr qe po jetoja dhe me zemer ndieja se ishe e para gje qe ne te vertet me perkisje mua.Dhe ti ishe i gjithi aty duke  me veshtruar me shume embelsi.
> Te te them nje sekret shpirti im?
> E vetmja gje qe mund te me merzisi mua do jete mosprania jote ne jeten time.Do merzitem nese nuk e ndiej ngrohtesine  e brendesise se perqafimit tend.
> Do te ndihem e lumtur vetem nese do te ndiej embelsine e prezences tende, nese ndiej qofte dhe vetem egzistencen e shpirtit tend ne jeten time.
> Nese te ndiej prane bota per mua do marri te tjera ngjyra, te tjera dimesione.
> Me reale me me shume ngjyra sepse ti kete efekt ke ne shpirtin tim, efektin rigjallerues.Qekur  ke ardhur ne jeten time une nuk fle dhe nuk zgjohem si me pare.
> Sepse tani te kam ty qe i ke dhene forme endrres qe kisha nje jete qe e doja prane.
> ...


 
           Sa e bukur nqs eshte e vertete.

----------


## studente22

Jeta ime!
e mbetur ne vezhgimin e dritave te nje avioni qe kurre sarriti te preki token.duke fluturuar do ti beja ato kilometra qe na ndajne nese do te isha e bindur qe do te gjeja ty.e vetmuar pres zilen e nje celulari , ne kerkim te personit qe zoti e kishte krijuar per mua.degjoj njerez qe qeshin rrotull meje po zemra ime vazhdon te prehet ne lotet e saj, shpirti im vazhdon te therrase ne hapesire emrin tend.po hapesira ngelet ende bosh, pa ze dhe une ngelem ende ne kerkim te pranise te endrres time me te bukur.ne kerkimin tend i dashur.jashte ka rene erresira dhe ti ende po vonon te vish.cte mban larg meje jeta ime?

----------


## studente22

Mbylle deren dhe u zhduke nga jeta ime.Kaq qetesisht, pa u ndjere.Si ndjeva as gjethet qe shkeleshin ne ikjen tende.Tashme dhe ato e frenonin dhimbjen tamam si une qe frenoja shpirtin te mos klithte nga indiferenca jote.Ti ike pa dhene asnje sqarim, pa folur thjesht ashtu sic erdhe.Thjesht mbylle deren dhe u zhduke me eren qe fryn plot inat si per te me treguar dhe njehere se ska ma shoqeri.E pate teper te thjeshte te ikje , pa e vrare mendjen .Po aq te thjeshte sa dikur me ofrove shoqerine tende.Tani qe kujtoj gjithcka filloj te mendoj.Dyshoj ne gjithcka tani, dyshoj ne cdo fjale, ne cdo shikim, ne cdo mik.
Je kurioz te dish cndieva kur ngrita syte dhe pas shume kohesh te pashe perballe?Doja ti jepja nje shpulle te mire vetes.Si mund ti falja shoqerine time nje njeriu kaq indiferent sa ti?Si mund te rrish kaq i qete kur e di se cmendoj une?Ku e cove gjithe besimin, shoqerine time?Mi kthe mbrapsht.Kam nevoje te besoj ende ne to dhe pse ti me tregove se jam e vetmja ne bote qe besoj ende ne egzistencen e tyre.

----------


## Tipiku

*Nuk e di?* 



Lodhur nga pritja zhurmat e nates me shoqerojne deri ne ore te vona perpelitur neper krevat floke shprishur dhe e mpire veshtroi ne nje pike e nuk shoh asgje pervecse zbrazetiren thellohem me vete apo flas me vete se di kam humbur kontrollin, arsyen, emocionin e nuk di.Per sa do vazhdoj keshtu?perpiqem te jetoi aty ku jane dhe te tjeret kam frike te mbyll syte e pergjumur.Kam frike mos e nesermja eshte me e hidhur.Kam frike te enderroj enderra, mundet te jete me e bukur se realja qe jetoi lodhur nga pritja............... nene zhurmat e nates gjumi me perkedheli serish.

*Nga M.A*

----------


## land

sa vite kaluan?ti as nuk ke per ta lexuar kte qe po shkruaj,dhe emrin e kishim njesoj vetem nje germe ndryshonte land-a/i.
isha dashuria jote e pare dhe me e madhja,ti ike sepse une nuk te meritoja,ti ike dhe  une kerkoja te te gjeja tek çdo femer,por ishte kote,nuk te gjeja dot.
çfare kishe ti te magjishme,nuk e kuptova dot kurre,akoma nuk e kam kuptuar.
por di qe ishim bere per njeri tjetrin,ishim si dy pika uji te ngjashme,derisa njera nga pikat u be akull(une).dhe ti ike njehere e pergjithmone.
po pse me del ne enderr akoma xhanem?pse me torturon akoma?pas gjithe ketyre viteve.jo, deri para pak kohesh,tani nuk te shoh me ne enderr.a e di pse?se une te gjeta ty,te gjeta tek augusta,jeni sa te ngjashme aq dhe te ndryshme,ti nuk falje,augusta fal,ti dashuroje mrekullisht,augusta hyjnerisht.

LANDA 
ADDIO
AUGUSTA
I LOVE YOU

nentor 2007

----------


## augusta b

Kushtuar ty...........

Cuditem me disa njerez,te cilet jane te "verber".Per sa kohe mund te jene te verber,kur te gjithe faktet "bertasin" se une te dua ty dhe ti mua?Kush ua err gjykimin?Kush ua merr vezhgimin?

----------


## studente22

Kete pyetje ja kam bere shume here dhe une vetes po gjithmone me ka gjetur erresira duke vezhguar yjet ne kerkim pergjigjeve qe sme erdhen kurre.

----------

